# Orange Laser Cory Question



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have any hands-on experience with these fish?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

laser cories are just acolor variation of C. Aneus..treat them as such....i have had a few for awhile..don't know why ; but just never bothered to try and breed them..as they get older the stripe fades..
any other questions?
i am very happy to see you posting again..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> i am very happy to see you posting again


ditto. Ron, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> ditto. Ron, I hope you are feeling better.


Thanks em. Autoimmune and Chemo treatment is way, way worse than you may have heard that it is.




lohachata said:


> 1) ..as they get older the stripe fades..
> 
> 2) any other questions?


1) Mine are several years old and I have not noted this condition.
If anything the colors have improved (as well as those of the sterbai which are many years old) as they have grown.

2) The other morning one was laying bloated on the bottom with no prior symptoms or external signs.
All other bottom dwellers including the remaining Orange Lasers as well as the other fish are OK.
*I was not aware that Cory's were subject to sudden death syndrome?
Could there be "something" going on in the tank which I have never observed before?*

TR

BTW:

Is it not nice this year?

OS is headed to the Rose Bowl.

The Horns may be headed to Pasadena on January 7th.

Can you believe TCU??? They were the one of the doormats of the Southwest Conference.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that was a crazy game yesterday..it looks like young mr. vandenberg is going to have a pretty good future in football..

every now and then i will find a cory that had suddenly died for no apparent reason..i quit trying to figure it out long ago..

glad yours are keeping their color..mine have lost about 40% of theirs..they are 4 years old..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> every now and then i will find a Cory that had suddenly died for no apparent reason..i quit trying to figure it out long ago..


No evidence of problems since the one died.

Thanks for the input.

I have become very aware of sudden death syndrome WRT 2" angels but this is my 1st time with a Cory.




lohachata said:


> glad yours are keeping their color..mine have lost about 40% of theirs..they are 4 years old..


This may have something to do with the 25% 7000K but, believe it or not,

the Sterbai contrasts are definitely are becoming more distinct as they age.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> sudden death syndrome WRT 2" angels


 I've seen this myself. Any clue? references? My best guess so far is "intestinal blockage" or something like bloat from eating worms. But certain birth defects will kill suddenly at a certain size.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> I've seen this myself. Any clue?


em:

None whatsoever.

I have just observed that out of five Angels one or two will die at approximately 2" with no prior symptoms.

TR


----------

